# German blue rams eggs



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok 
I used to have pair of ( or I think a pair) Bolivian rams where female is bigger than male and they used to fight all the time 

Now I have a German blue ram pair which moves all over the tank all the time together 
They laid eggs in a very not so easy to find place on the tank 
Everything looked good male and female took turns gaurding the eggs but hola 
They ate the eggs in a day  

What am I doing wrong here ? Am I not feeding them enough ? ( feed them once a day and with bloodworms every 2 days 

The tank mates are just 9 harlequins and 2 plecos but ateast I should see the babies before they are gone right ?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

tinman said:


> They ate the eggs in a day


I'm far from an expert in breeding (I've only stumbled onto my Red Cherry Shrimp breeding by accident), but I do know if my RCS are stressed they will drop their eggs and consume them. Here are my thoughts for reducing stress:

1. Live plants! If you don't have them, get some.
2. Lots of hiding places/tall structures in your tank for the rams to pick out a breeding territory in.
3. Good, clean water.
4. Diffused (but still bright) light so it's more like the sun and less like a giant spotlight. I've heard egg crate works great as a light diffuser, I've also heard sanding the splash screen on some lights works great too.

Your feeding sounds great, keep doing what you're doing.

My last bit of advice would be to separate the parents from the kids after birth so the mom doesn't freak out and eat her kids.

This is just speculation on my part, as I have never bread anything besides RCS and they're kinda easy to breed.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm far from an expert in breeding (I've only stumbled onto my Red Cherry Shrimp breeding by accident), but I do know if my RCS are stressed they will drop their eggs and consume them. Here are my thoughts for reducing stress:
> 
> 1. Live plants! If you don't have them, get some.
> 2. Lots of hiding places/tall structures in your tank for the rams to pick out a breeding territory in.
> ...



I should post my tank pics here tonite 
I don't think I can arrange better 
I removed Almost all the other fish that are darting around them 

Did I hear breeding RCs is easy  
The only time i saw my 4 RCs is when I added them to my tank lol 
They are always hiding in the drift wood


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

cool post the pics
ics:


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Sure  

I'd gladly take any suggestions to make my tank look better though


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

RCS are weenies. The only way I know I have more is when I see itsy bitsy ones I know I didn't bring in myself. Make sure your RCS aren't being munched by the rams - it would explain why they hide so much if so. I've heard RCS and big fish like rams are not good tankmates as the rams will snack on them, so be careful. Also, cover the inlet of your filter! I used to find live shrimp in my filter at the end of each week. Yes, live. They were being sucked up and some were making it past the impeller without getting killed. Search me how they did it, but they did. I don't want to know how many I killed before I covered my filter inlet with a sponge.

Do you have live plants? What are you using for substrate?

You might want to research the type of rams you have so you can better tailor your aquarium to their natural environment. Maybe they live in a region that has predominantly brown sand and tall plants, or maybe they like water with lots of current and a specific temperature.

Just my thoughts though.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

In bolivians the male is usually the bigger most colorful of the two, I think most dwarf cichlid males are larger then the females less a few distinct species.

Id get a 15g tank, put a piece of slate in the bottom flat, sponge filter and a heater, they lay in hard to find spots in a community tank due to the tank mates, harder to get at and easier to defend.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

okieee 

here are the pics and the driftwood on the left leaves only a small space for them to swim through kinda like a cave


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

and getting some more plants 

not plants really but moss and grass  lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The moss will help.Also,try feeding the three times a day,small meals of live and frozen foods.This is how I condition my bettas.If not conditioned right,they will eat the eggs.Also,depending on how many spawns they have had it could take some time to get the hang of things,so dont get too flustered with them just yet.Feed them well and hope for the best.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> The moss will help.Also,try feeding the three times a day,small meals of live and frozen foods.This is how I condition my bettas.If not conditioned right,they will eat the eggs.Also,depending on how many spawns they have had it could take some time to get the hang of things,so dont get too flustered with them just yet.Feed them well and hope for the best.


thanks 

yea i also got a 16 gal for this as you know  

only if i could get rid of that blue lobster  he looks soo cool though :|


----------

